# Prewar Goodyear wings Bicycle?



## Antney (Mar 1, 2012)

Can anyone give me any input on this bike, year, what it sould look like etc?? What is with the kickstand? Thanks....


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 2, 2012)

I *think* it's a Colson. It has a Monark chainring and aftermarket chainguard. If I'm right, it'll have the serial # stamped on the BB, and off to the side somewhere, a two digit stamp of a letter followed by a number. I have a 1939 frame like this stamped K9.


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 2, 2012)

It’s not a Colson, it is one of the less common Shelby frame variants. (based on the lugged seat cluster, the shape of the stays, and the upper rear fender brace.) A few of these frames have been posted and discussed on this site. The chainring is from a Monark and I agree that the chainguard is an aftermarket addition. That may also be true for the axle mounted kick stand although they date to the period of the frame and Shelby was known to offer them optionally on some models. 


  I would generally date the frame to 1938-42 but the only way I know to close in on the date is by supplying pictures along with the serial number to the NBHAA as they have extensive serial number records for Shelby built bicycles.

  I believe this Shelby frame was produced as a basic, low cost model and I do not believe a tank was ever produced for it.


----------



## Antney (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, do you think it's worth bringing back to it's original glory? I have a nice set of airflow fenders that would look nice on it...


----------

